# Nintendo shut down DS/Wii online servers today



## Naruto (May 20, 2014)

No more Brawl, no more Metroid Prime Hunters.

Fucking hell.


----------



## Canute87 (May 20, 2014)

There's smash brothers wii u  and Metroid: Rise of the Empire


----------



## Krory (May 20, 2014)

Holy shit, of all the lame things that have ever happened...


----------



## Naruto (May 20, 2014)

Canute87 said:


> There's smash brothers wii u  and Metroid: Rise of the Empire



What the heck is Metroid: Rise of the Empire ?


----------



## Jake CENA (May 20, 2014)

I imagine a lot of casuals crying in unison now.


----------



## Naruto (May 20, 2014)

TerminaTHOR said:


> I imagine a lot of casuals crying in unison now.



What the fuck does losing online functionality for all your games have to do with being casual


----------



## Atlas (May 20, 2014)

Naruto said:


> What the fuck does losing online functionality for all your games have to do with being casual



I think he is implying that the Wii and DS is for casuals.


----------



## Krory (May 20, 2014)

Don't feed the trolls.


----------



## Jake CENA (May 20, 2014)




----------



## Lortastic (May 20, 2014)

I have a copy of The Last Story on Wii and saw it had online co op stuff. I haven't played the game yet but I guess it's too late to try the online stuff.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (May 20, 2014)

God dammit, Now ill never get the weapons and dyes that were rewards in the online mode 


Fuck you gamespy.Fuck you.


----------



## Monna (May 20, 2014)

Rest in peace Jump Ultimate Stars, Mario Kart DS, Pokemon...


----------



## Deathbringerpt (May 20, 2014)

And suddenly Metroid Prime Hunters became an absolutely worthless addition to the Metroid series.

That said, this feels incredibly early. I'm assuming the PS3 and 360 online functionality will stick around for many years still. It's a joke.



St NightRazr said:


> Fuck you gamespy.Fuck you.



Blame Glu Mobile, they killed Gamespy.


----------



## Zaru (May 20, 2014)

I never even owned a Wii or played online on my DS but this is a travesty. I can understand not providing online service for games that really nobody plays online anymore, but there are some big names in there.


----------



## Canute87 (May 20, 2014)

Naruto said:


> What the heck is Metroid: Rise of the Empire ?



Their next metroid game of course.


----------



## Patchouli (May 20, 2014)

> Pok?mon Black Version
> Pok?mon Black Version 2
> Pok?mon Ranger: Guardian Signs
> Pok?mon White Version
> ...



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Gb4eZ7Z5yk8[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## rac585 (May 20, 2014)

holy shit they killing the pokemon online functionality? 

and digimon world ds too.


----------



## Darth (May 20, 2014)

No more Brawl online?

not that i ever played it online after the first two weeks it came out and i got raped by the lag. 

Still sucks tho.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (May 20, 2014)

Looks like you have to catch and raise those Pokeymanz legitly now.


----------



## RAGING BONER (May 20, 2014)

I feel sorry for the 12 people who still play with their Wii's...


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 20, 2014)

BOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO

My Pokemon Black and White 



RAGING BONER said:


> I feel sorry for the 12 people who still play with their Wii's...


----------



## Linkofone (May 20, 2014)

Dang ... I can't beat people in hunters anymore ...


----------



## Shirker (May 20, 2014)

One has to wonder why they're doing it so soon.


----------



## Linkofone (May 20, 2014)

Promoting Forcing the Wii U.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (May 20, 2014)

Because gamespy is dead.


----------



## Shirker (May 20, 2014)

Well, now I'm curious. I don't really know much about the Wii's online infrastructure since I didn't use it much. What's Gamespy's affiliation with Ninty?


----------



## Gunners (May 20, 2014)

Raidou Kuzunoha said:


> Looks like you have to catch and raise those Pokeymanz legitly now.



Pillaged a 6 IV Ditto. 

Why did they pull the plug.


----------



## Esura (May 20, 2014)

WHOOOOOOA....this shit applies to Pokemons on DS too? Hollllleeee shiiiit....


----------



## Mintaka (May 20, 2014)

Damn, now I have to cheat or trade to get my pokermangs.


----------



## Death-kun (May 20, 2014)

Glu Mobile bought Gamespy and then decided to shut down Gamespy, which kills the online play for any games that used Gamespy's servers. 

The problem is that a fuckton of games used Gamespy's servers, including most (if not all) of Nintendo's 7th gen games. 

Some companies are migrating their games over to different servers to keep the online play alive, but not everyone is doing that.


----------



## Zaru (May 20, 2014)

I'm more surprised Nintendo didn't manage to build their own server infrastructure for online gaming.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (May 20, 2014)

Zaru said:


> I'm more surprised Nintendo didn't manage to build their own server infrastructure for online gaming.



That doesn't really surprises me at all.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (May 20, 2014)

This is why they made the Nintendo Network


----------



## Inuhanyou (May 20, 2014)

I hope their own network doesn't get shafted as much as they've treated online previously


----------



## The Juice Man (May 20, 2014)

Tatsunoko vs. Capcom: Ultimate All-Stars


----------



## teddy (May 20, 2014)

Nintendo up and pulled a microsoft


----------



## Kaitou (May 20, 2014)

And with that, Nintendo just killed a shiton of their games:

I always able to put some of my Friend Codes in here though...lol


And yeah it fucking blows Juiceman.

That was my shit.


----------



## Death-kun (May 20, 2014)

Zaru said:


> I'm more surprised Nintendo didn't manage to build their own server infrastructure for online gaming.



I'm pretty sure that's what the Nintendo Network is.

They just didn't feel like migrating their old games over. That, or it was technologically infeasible. IIRC, it's not possible to patch DS and Wii games. Other games, like PC games, can be fixed with patches. The DS and Wii were the only 7th gen systems that didn't utilize software updates or software patches of any kind. What you bought is what you got. 

In such a case, it is impossible for them to fix their DS and Wii games even if they wanted to.


----------



## Linkofone (May 20, 2014)

Fuck my DS broke today, **.

Well time to get money for a 3DS.


----------



## Son Goku (May 21, 2014)

Never even heard of Megaman Starforce and it was suppose to be a Battlenetwork sequel?


----------



## Jake CENA (May 21, 2014)

Blew shit ton of games? 

What games?? 

27 Super Marios
50 Pokemons
Tatsunuko vs Crapcom
and a single rpg Xenoblade? Rofl

Okay sure.


----------



## Lortastic (May 21, 2014)

Linkofone said:


> Fuck my DS broke today, **.
> 
> Well time to get money for a 3DS.



Seems like that was part of Nintendo's plan too.


----------



## Linkofone (May 21, 2014)

Lortastic said:


> Seems like that was part of Nintendo's plan too.



Those clever bastards.


----------



## Lortastic (May 21, 2014)

Son Goku said:


> Never even heard of Megaman Starforce and it was suppose to be a Battlenetwork sequel?



More so of a spin off than a sequel. Megaman BN (Awesome game series btw) had the 9 square grid battles while Starforce had only 3 squares, with you facing the enemy rather than a slanted, diagonal view of the battle. Different protagonists, different world and different story.


----------

